
27% of NYC residents test positive for COVID antibodies, based on 1.46m tests - smallgovt
https://www.nytimes.com/2020/08/19/nyregion/new-york-city-antibody-test.html
======
smallgovt
A link to the underlying data:
[https://www1.nyc.gov/site/doh/covid/covid-19-data-
testing.pa...](https://www1.nyc.gov/site/doh/covid/covid-19-data-testing.page)

------
11thEarlOfMar
It's interesting, but would be much more helpful to include the number of
confirmed cases and deaths so we can see what % of the population had COVID
and didn't have it confirmed.

~~~
smallgovt
Based on the 27% statistic, 2.27M NYC residents have been infected with COVID.
There are 236K confirmed COVID cases in NYC, so ~10% of total cases were
confirmed.

